# Iridium doesn't build anymore with Synth



## fernandel (May 10, 2017)

Hi!

I didn't hava a problem to build www/iridium from when it came to ports and not before from git but now I have. I am using Synth and I got:

```
[25297/25338] touch obj/components/spellcheck/renderer/renderer.stamp
[25298/25338] python "../../build/toolchain/gcc_ar_wrapper.py"  --output=obj/components/guest_view/renderer/librenderer.a --ar="llvm-ar39"  rcsD @"obj/components/guest_view/renderer/librenderer.a.rsp"
[25299/25338] python "../../build/toolchain/gcc_ar_wrapper.py"  --output=obj/components/network_hints/renderer/librenderer.a --ar="llvm-ar39"  rcsD @"obj/components/network_hints/renderer/librenderer.a.rsp"
[25300/25338] python "../../build/toolchain/gcc_ar_wrapper.py"  --output=obj/components/autofill/content/renderer/librenderer.a --ar="llvm-ar39"  rcsD @"obj/components/autofill/content/renderer/librenderer.a.rsp"
[25301/25338] python "../../build/toolchain/gcc_ar_wrapper.py"  --output=obj/components/cdm/renderer/librenderer.a --ar="llvm-ar39"  rcsD @"obj/components/cdm/renderer/librenderer.a.rsp"
[25302/25338] python "../../build/toolchain/gcc_ar_wrapper.py"  --output=obj/components/contextual_search/librenderer.a --ar="llvm-ar39"  rcsD @"obj/components/contextual_search/librenderer.a.rsp"
[25303/25338] python "../../build/toolchain/gcc_ar_wrapper.py"  --output=obj/components/dom_distiller/content/renderer/librenderer.a --ar="llvm-ar39"  rcsD @"obj/components/dom_distiller/content/renderer/librenderer.a.rsp"
[25304/25338] python "../../build/toolchain/gcc_ar_wrapper.py"  --output=obj/components/password_manager/content/renderer/librenderer.a --ar="llvm-ar39"  rcsD @"obj/components/password_manager/content/renderer/librenderer.a.rsp"
[25305/25338] python "../../build/toolchain/gcc_ar_wrapper.py"  --output=obj/components/pdf/renderer/librenderer.a --ar="llvm-ar39"  rcsD @"obj/components/pdf/renderer/librenderer.a.rsp"
[25306/25338] python "../../build/toolchain/gcc_ar_wrapper.py"  --output=obj/components/plugins/renderer/librenderer.a --ar="llvm-ar39"  rcsD @"obj/components/plugins/renderer/librenderer.a.rsp"
[25307/25338] python "../../build/toolchain/gcc_ar_wrapper.py"  --output=obj/components/printing/renderer/librenderer.a --ar="llvm-ar39"  rcsD @"obj/components/printing/renderer/librenderer.a.rsp"
[25308/25338] python "../../build/toolchain/gcc_ar_wrapper.py"  --output=obj/components/subresource_filter/content/renderer/librenderer.a --ar="llvm-ar39"  rcsD @"obj/components/subresource_filter/content/renderer/librenderer.a.rsp"
[25309/25338] python "../../build/toolchain/gcc_ar_wrapper.py"  --output=obj/components/translate/content/renderer/librenderer.a --ar="llvm-ar39"  rcsD @"obj/components/translate/content/renderer/librenderer.a.rsp"
[25310/25338] python "../../build/toolchain/gcc_ar_wrapper.py"  --output=obj/components/visitedlink/renderer/librenderer.a --ar="llvm-ar39"  rcsD @"obj/components/visitedlink/renderer/librenderer.a.rsp"
[25311/25338] python "../../build/toolchain/gcc_ar_wrapper.py"  --output=obj/components/web_cache/renderer/librenderer.a --ar="llvm-ar39"  rcsD @"obj/components/web_cache/renderer/librenderer.a.rsp"
[25312/25338] touch obj/extensions/renderer/renderer.stamp
[25313/25338] python "../../build/toolchain/gcc_ar_wrapper.py"  --output=obj/headless/libheadless_lib.a --ar="llvm-ar39"  rcsD @"obj/headless/libheadless_lib.a.rsp"
[25314/25338] python "../../build/toolchain/gcc_ar_wrapper.py"  --output=obj/headless/libheadless_shell_lib.a --ar="llvm-ar39"  rcsD @"obj/headless/libheadless_shell_lib.a.rsp"
[25315/25338] touch obj/services/image_decoder/lib.stamp
[25316/25338] python "../../build/toolchain/gcc_ar_wrapper.py"  --output=obj/third_party/pdfium/libfxjs.a --ar="llvm-ar39"  rcsD @"obj/third_party/pdfium/libfxjs.a.rsp"
[25317/25338] python "../../build/toolchain/gcc_ar_wrapper.py"  --output=obj/third_party/pdfium/libjavascript.a --ar="llvm-ar39"  rcsD @"obj/third_party/pdfium/libjavascript.a.rsp"
[25318/25338] python "../../build/toolchain/gcc_ar_wrapper.py"  --output=obj/third_party/pdfium/libpdfium.a --ar="llvm-ar39"  rcsD @"obj/third_party/pdfium/libpdfium.a.rsp"
[25319/25338] python "../../build/toolchain/gcc_ar_wrapper.py"  --output=obj/pdf/libpdf.a --ar="llvm-ar39"  rcsD @"obj/pdf/libpdf.a.rsp"
[25320/25338] touch obj/ui/content_accelerators/content_accelerators.stamp
[25321/25338] python "../../build/toolchain/gcc_ar_wrapper.py"  --output=obj/ui/keyboard/libkeyboard_with_content.a --ar="llvm-ar39"  rcsD @"obj/ui/keyboard/libkeyboard_with_content.a.rsp"
[25322/25338] python "../../build/toolchain/gcc_ar_wrapper.py"  --output=obj/chrome/common/libcommon.a --ar="llvm-ar39"  rcsD @"obj/chrome/common/libcommon.a.rsp"
[25323/25338] python "../../build/toolchain/gcc_ar_wrapper.py"  --output=obj/chrome/browser/devtools/libdevtools.a --ar="llvm-ar39"  rcsD @"obj/chrome/browser/devtools/libdevtools.a.rsp"
[25324/25338] python "../../build/toolchain/gcc_ar_wrapper.py"  --output=obj/chrome/browser/extensions/libextensions.a --ar="llvm-ar39"  rcsD @"obj/chrome/browser/extensions/libextensions.a.rsp"
[25325/25338] python "../../build/toolchain/gcc_ar_wrapper.py"  --output=obj/apps/libapps.a --ar="llvm-ar39"  rcsD @"obj/apps/libapps.a.rsp"
[25326/25338] touch obj/chrome/common/instant_mojom.stamp
[25327/25338] touch obj/chrome/common/importer/interfaces.stamp
[25328/25338] python "../../build/toolchain/gcc_ar_wrapper.py"  --output=obj/chrome/renderer/librenderer.a --ar="llvm-ar39"  rcsD @"obj/chrome/renderer/librenderer.a.rsp"
[25329/25338] python "../../build/toolchain/gcc_ar_wrapper.py"  --output=obj/chrome/service/libservice.a --ar="llvm-ar39"  rcsD @"obj/chrome/service/libservice.a.rsp"
[25330/25338] python "../../build/toolchain/gcc_ar_wrapper.py"  --output=obj/chrome/utility/libutility.a --ar="llvm-ar39"  rcsD @"obj/chrome/utility/libutility.a.rsp"
[25331/25338] touch obj/chrome/child_dependencies.stamp
[25332/25338] python "../../build/toolchain/gcc_ar_wrapper.py"  --output=obj/ui/views/controls/webview/libwebview.a --ar="llvm-ar39"  rcsD @"obj/ui/views/controls/webview/libwebview.a.rsp"
[25333/25338] python "../../build/toolchain/gcc_ar_wrapper.py"  --output=obj/extensions/components/native_app_window/libnative_app_window.a --ar="llvm-ar39"  rcsD @"obj/extensions/components/native_app_window/libnative_app_window.a.rsp"
[25334/25338] python "../../build/toolchain/gcc_ar_wrapper.py"  --output=obj/chrome/browser/ui/libui.a --ar="llvm-ar39"  rcsD @"obj/chrome/browser/ui/libui.a.rsp"
[25335/25338] python "../../build/toolchain/gcc_ar_wrapper.py"  --output=obj/chrome/browser/libbrowser.a --ar="llvm-ar39"  rcsD @"obj/chrome/browser/libbrowser.a.rsp"
[25336/25338] touch obj/chrome/browser_dependencies.stamp
[25337/25338] python "../../build/toolchain/gcc_ar_wrapper.py"  --output=obj/iridium/libtrknotify.a --ar="llvm-ar39"  rcsD @"obj/iridium/libtrknotify.a.rsp"
[25338/25338] clang++39 -pie -Wl,--fatal-warnings -fPIC -Wl,-z,noexecstack -Wl,-z,now -Wl,-z,relro -Wl,-z,defs -Wl,--no-as-needed -lpthread -Wl,--as-needed -fuse-ld=lld -Wl,--icf=all -m64 -Wl,-O1 -Wl,--gc-sections -Wl,-rpath-link=. -Wl,--disable-new-dtags -Wl,--export-dynamic -L/usr
/local/lib -L/usr/local/lib/nss -o "./chrome" -Wl,--start-group @"./chrome.rsp"  -Wl,--end-group  -lpangocairo-1.0 -lpango-1.0 -lgobject-2.0 -lglib-2.0 -lintl -lcairo -lpthread -lX11 -lX11-xcb -lxcb -lXcomposite -lXcursor -lXdamage -lXext -lXfixes -lXi -lXrender -lXtst -lgmodule-2.0
 -lgthread-2.0 -lnss3 -lsmime3 -lnssutil3 -lplds4 -lplc4 -lnspr4 -lcups -lexpat -lgio-2.0 -lfontconfig -ldbus-1 -lexecinfo -lkvm -lgconf-2 -lsnappy -lxml2 -ljpeg -lharfbuzz-icu -lharfbuzz -lfreetype -lXss -lXrandr -latk-1.0 -lpci -lavcodec -lavformat -lavutil -lasound -lFLAC -lrt -l
gtk-x11-2.0 -lgdk-x11-2.0 -lgdk_pixbuf-2.0 -lpangoft2-1.0 -lwebp -lwebpdemux -lxslt -lz -llzma -lm
FAILED: chrome
clang++39 -pie -Wl,--fatal-warnings -fPIC -Wl,-z,noexecstack -Wl,-z,now -Wl,-z,relro -Wl,-z,defs -Wl,--no-as-needed -lpthread -Wl,--as-needed -fuse-ld=lld -Wl,--icf=all -m64 -Wl,-O1 -Wl,--gc-sections -Wl,-rpath-link=. -Wl,--disable-new-dtags -Wl,--export-dynamic -L/usr/local/lib -L/
usr/local/lib/nss -o "./chrome" -Wl,--start-group @"./chrome.rsp"  -Wl,--end-group  -lpangocairo-1.0 -lpango-1.0 -lgobject-2.0 -lglib-2.0 -lintl -lcairo -lpthread -lX11 -lX11-xcb -lxcb -lXcomposite -lXcursor -lXdamage -lXext -lXfixes -lXi -lXrender -lXtst -lgmodule-2.0 -lgthread-2.0
 -lnss3 -lsmime3 -lnssutil3 -lplds4 -lplc4 -lnspr4 -lcups -lexpat -lgio-2.0 -lfontconfig -ldbus-1 -lexecinfo -lkvm -lgconf-2 -lsnappy -lxml2 -ljpeg -lharfbuzz-icu -lharfbuzz -lfreetype -lXss -lXrandr -latk-1.0 -lpci -lavcodec -lavformat -lavutil -lasound -lFLAC -lrt -lgtk-x11-2.0 -l
gdk-x11-2.0 -lgdk_pixbuf-2.0 -lpangoft2-1.0 -lwebp -lwebpdemux -lxslt -lz -llzma -lm
failed to open ./chrome: No space left on device
clang-3.9: error: linker command failed with exit code 1 (use -v to see invocation)
ninja: build stopped: subcommand failed.
===> Compilation failed unexpectedly.
Try to set MAKE_JOBS_UNSAFE=yes and rebuild before reporting the failure to
the maintainer.
*** Error code 1

Stop.
make: stopped in /xports/www/iridium
```

Thank you.


----------



## SirDice (May 11, 2017)

Seems pretty obvious why it failed:

```
failed to open ./chrome: No space left on device
```

You ran out of disk space.


----------

